# Surefire Arc-2 HID



## bulbmogul

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/arc-2-searchlight-spotlight.html Anyone have any idea on the cost of this bad boy..?


----------



## 880arm

I think they briefly had an MSRP of $2200 listed on the website at one point. This would typically translate into street pricing around $1500. Haven't heard anything more definite than that.


----------



## bulbmogul

Anyone here besides me thinking of snagging one of these and where is a good place to buy one from that dont charge full MSRP..? I already have a 4500 Lumen Lupine Betty TL2..


----------



## bulbmogul

Nightreaper or Arc-2 HID..? Any thoughts on prices for these lights..?


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Nightreaper or Arc-2 HID..? Any thoughts on prices for these lights..?



You should consider as well, the XeRay XV-LX70 (50/70 watt) from XeVision (a USA company). About 7500 lumens on the high setting. It has an equally high build quality and it produces far more lumens than either of these you mentioned. Some well respected members here have tested it, with outstanding results. I am sure someone will comment.
Also it is in serial production NOW.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> You should consider as well, the XeRay XV-LX70 (50/70 watt) from XeVision (a USA company). About 7500 lumens on the high setting. It has an equally high build quality and it produces far more lumens than either of these you mentioned. Some well respected members here have tested it, with outstanding results. I am sure someone will comment.
> Also it is in serial production NOW.


Whom sells these on the retail level? Dealers?


----------



## ampdude

I'm guessing it will cost an arm, a leg, & a first born.

I'm hoping it will be a 4200K model and not take some proprietary li-ion battery/size that is only available from SF.


----------



## richardcpf

ampdude said:


> I'm guessing it will cost an arm, a leg, & a first born.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be a 4200K model and not take some proprietary li-ion battery/size that is only available from SF.



Some say under $2,000, MSRP is always shown much higher in their website. Still not cheap, but at least can compete with some high-end HID handheld spotlight in the market.

I'm pretty sure it will only take proprietary battery packs, but most likely made out of 18650 cells.


----------



## Timothybil

richardcpf said:


> I'm pretty sure it will only take proprietary battery packs, but most likely made out of 18650 cells.



The spec doesn't say, but since Surefire is almost exclusively rechargeable and/or CR123, I'm guessing CR123s for the optional pack. After all, the M6 takes six of them, what's a few more?

Edit: Went back and re-read the 2014 catalog and the web page. What it sounds like after re-reading is rechargeagle, DC plug-in, and AC plug-in; no primaries/rechargeable cells. Bummer.


----------



## bulbmogul

Anyone have any news on when these will beable to be ordered?


----------



## Str8stroke

I was thinking yesterday, perhaps they are waiting until there new Price Increase before they release these? lol I would strongly consider this one if it is a Dual Fuel design. Like the UNR Commander. I WILL NOT buy any light that has a special battery pack that can't be hacked and leaves me dependent on the manufacture.


----------



## bulbmogul

Timothybil said:


> The spec doesn't say, but since Surefire is almost exclusively rechargeable and/or CR123, I'm guessing CR123s for the optional pack. After all, the M6 takes six of them, what's a few more?
> 
> Edit: Went back and re-read the 2014 catalog and the web page. What it sounds like after re-reading is rechargeagle, DC plug-in, and AC plug-in; no primaries/rechargeable cells. Bummer.


 So whats the bummer with you on this HID Light..? Its a deal breaker because..?


----------



## monkeyboy

It's not entirely clear from the description as to what the battery pack will be like. If the battery is built in to the handle; that's the worst case scenario as you would need to replace the entire handle. That amount of surefire machined HAIII aluminium does not come cheap. I would think that the optional pack is just a larger li-ion handle (It says 3 inches longer). My guess is that the standard handle is 8 x 18650 cells (4 wide, 2 long) and the optional handle is 12 x 18650 (4 wide, 3 long).


----------



## Timothybil

bulbmogul said:


> So whats the bummer with you on this HID Light..? Its a deal breaker because..?



Price. Living on a fixed income I don't have the discretionary funds to lay out five bills just to have a light cannon.


----------



## BVH

Not sure that I'd consider a 40-Watt, 4500 Lumen handheld light that is pretty much the same form factor as the LeMax 50/70 but significantly less powerful with less run time. Even if it's only $2,500, it can't come near the 7000 Lumen performance of the Lemax.


----------



## richardcpf

I believe it all depends on the price. If I see the ARC-2 for less than $1,000, I will not hesitate to order one. But I know that is far from happening.

The Lemax/Xevision 70 on the other hand, has been on my wish list since the first pictures and reviews showed up, but I simply cannot justify spending more than $2,000 for one light.


----------



## bulbmogul

Well its September and where is this bad boy at..?


----------



## bulbmogul

richardcpf said:


> I believe it all depends on the price. If I see the ARC-2 for less than $1,000, I will not hesitate to order one. But I know that is far from happening.
> 
> The Lemax/Xevision 70 on the other hand, has been on my wish list since the first pictures and reviews showed up, but I simply cannot justify spending more than $2,000 for one light.


Hi highly doubt it will be anywhere near $1000.00 USD either.


----------



## caseyse

Surefire had both of their ARC lights on their Web site without prices for a while, but I see they have now removed the lights. I wonder if they ran into production issues and will be pushing out their September launch?


----------



## sledhead

This is "shocking news!" 


Sorry, just had too.


----------



## 880arm

I found two of them (kind of) . . . Only motorcycle in the world to run prototype Surefire ARC-2 lights is a GS


----------



## richardcpf

Looks really cool, but I wonder why did SF bother to develop such mounting system... that is definitely the least cost-effective choice for bike lighting...


----------



## 880arm

richardcpf said:


> Looks really cool, but I wonder why did SF bother to develop such mounting system... that is definitely the least cost-effective choice for bike lighting...



SureFire has been promoting these lights all over social media for a while now, attached to different vehicles. It looks like that's going to be part of their marketing for military use - the ability to be used handheld or mounted to a vehicle. I don't think they are planning to move into the sport bike lighting market.


----------



## bulbmogul

Ok where is this bad boy at,,?


----------



## 880arm

caseyse said:


> Surefire had both of their ARC lights on their Web site without prices for a while, but I see they have now removed the lights. I wonder if they ran into production issues and will be pushing out their September launch?



It's too late for a September launch but they are back on the site again . . . with prices.

ARC-2 $2820
ARC-3 $1300


----------



## bulbmogul

880arm said:


> It's too late for a September launch but they are back on the site again . . . with prices.
> 
> ARC-2 $2820
> ARC-3 $1300



So what is beings translated in to a street price of 1500.00? I knew better then that..


----------



## Timothybil

880arm said:


> It's too late for a September launch but they are back on the site again . . . with prices.
> 
> ARC-2 $2820
> ARC-3 $1300



As of today (first time I checked lately) they are not on the website again. Wonder what's going on at Surefire about them?


----------



## 880arm

Timothybil said:


> As of today (first time I checked lately) they are not on the website again. Wonder what's going on at Surefire about them?



Yep, they went missing again a few days after they reappeared. Who knows what's going on?

I think they should rename these two lights the "Bigfoot" and "Nessie"


----------



## 880arm

Well, they are back on the site again, this time with a few twists. The model numbers have been tweaked and a standalone ARC2 head is listed. They are still marked as not yet available.

*ARC2* Ultra-High Single Output head $1500 (This is the head only)

*ARC2-8C* Ultra-High Single-Output 4500 lumens with 80 minute capacity rechargeable battery handle $2820

*ARC3* Ultra-High Single-Output 4500 lumens $1300 (Was 2000 lumens. Maybe a typo?)


----------



## richardcpf

$1300 for a battery pack!?!?!


----------



## sledhead

You just can't make this stuff up!! :devil:


----------



## BVH

$2820 for 4500 Lumens vrs about $2500 for 7500 Lumens and two power levels for a Xeray LeMax. Not a difficult decision for me.


----------



## bulbmogul

BVH said:


> $2820 for 4500 Lumens vrs about $2500 for 7500 Lumens and two power levels for a Xeray LeMax. Not a difficult decision for me.


 Its not a difficult decision for me neither as it will be the Surefire..


----------



## monkeyboy

880arm said:


> *ARC3* Ultra-High Single-Output 4500 lumens $1300 (Was 2000 lumens. Maybe a typo?)



That's interesting. 4500lm would actually make a lot more sense for a light of this size and only 50 mins runtime. It looks to be using 6 x 18650 in the handle compared to the ARC-2 8C which presumably uses 8 x 18650 and has 80 mins runtime. If this is the case then the ARC-3 is looking better all the time and at less than half the price of the ARC-2 is a real "bargain".

I'm getting really bored of seeing all these new compact LED flood monster/ hand burner lights so the ARC-3 is a breath of fresh air. We'll have to wait and see what the actual price ends up being when it goes on sale (probably 2015).


----------



## bulbmogul

monkeyboy said:


> That's interesting. 4500lm would actually make a lot more sense for a light of this size and only 50 mins runtime. It looks to be using 6 x 18650 in the handle compared to the ARC-2 8C which presumably uses 8 x 18650 and has 80 mins runtime. If this is the case then the ARC-3 is looking better all the time and at less than half the price of the ARC-2 is a real "bargain".
> 
> I'm getting really bored of seeing all these new compact LED flood monster/ hand burner lights so the ARC-3 is a breath of fresh air. We'll have to wait and see what the actual price ends up being when it goes on sale (probably 2015).


 Prices are already listed on the SF Website and looks like 1st of November. Arc-2 for me..I wonder how much more the 120min battery will cost over the 80 min one?


----------



## NoNotAgain

I'd love to have one, but I can't just own one light only, so I'd have to purchase 2. 

I want to be able to use one for a week or so before plunking down $1500 for one torch much less 3K for two.


----------



## Str8stroke

I think this thing weighs like 5 pounds! lol Awesome!


----------



## XeRay

XeRay said:


> You should consider as well, the XeRay XV-LX70 (50/70 watt) from XeVision (a USA company). About 7500 lumens on the high setting. It has an equally high build quality and it produces far more lumens than either of these you mentioned. Some well respected members here have tested it, with outstanding results. I am sure someone will comment.
> Also it is in serial production NOW.





bulbmogul said:


> Whom sells these on the retail level? Dealers?



Sorry, I missed this question quite some time ago. Back in August of this year, in this thread.
You can only buy directly from the USA manufacturer (XeVision) for North American Markets etc. (American Continents). 
For European markets, you can contact Lemax (Czech mfg.) directly.

At this time XeVision does not sell through dealers. In the future that could change.
XeVision is the manufacturer of the ballast electronics used for the USA builds, as well as the ballast in the Czech builds. 
The Electroformed reflectors are also of USA origin in both locations. The bulbs are ALL (both locations) of European origins, not ASIAN made.


----------



## bulbmogul

Anyone think this will be on the shelves before Christmas 2014..? Just love the look of this beast..


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## bulbmogul

Any scoop on when these might be forsale in USA..?


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Any scoop on when these might be forsale in USA..?



Vaporware from Surefire, is my bet. That's often been the case with surefire, on very limited market items.

Way behind the "power curve"(watts) and even later to market, They are at least a few years behind the curve on this product.
I doubt they can ever recapture a leadership position, in this very limited market niche.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## XeRay

PocketRocket said:


> No offence but given that you have been promoting your light in the thread of a competing product how seriously do you expect us to take you?
> 
> The UDR Dominator was in "prototype" phase for as long if not longer than the Arc-2/3 and it was eventually released. And considering the fact that SureFire has recently updated their website with new photos of the Arc-2/3 with several design improvements I'm actually a lot more hopeful that the Arc-2/3 will one day be released. A lot more hopeful than I was with the UDR Dominator, that's for sure. This is also not counting the several changes in specifications SureFire had committed to the light over the past twelve months.
> 
> Also while the Arc-3 is lower in output versus the XeRay it is also proportionately lower in price. Just because someone is able to spend USD 1,300.00 (MSRP) on a light doesn't mean they're willing to spend almost twice that on another product even if the other product is twice as good, simplistically speaking.



All very valid points on your part, time will tell. 
The market is so small for such products, its doubtful they will make a "batch" without a large order from somewhere. When and if that happens, they will make extras to sell to the public.

I have been with CPF for a very long time, actually longer than 2006 actually 2005. I have always stated my views irrespective of them appearing to be self promoting, I state my opinions as such and then also state facts as such. Those who have been here a long time know that. I try very hard to be fair.

How they claim "Ultra High" output is beyond me, both of those lights are only 45 watt HID. There have been 50 watt units available from others for many years. if that's Ultra high output, then what is 50 watt or even more-so 70 or even 80 watt HID. Well for that performance and build quality (ARC-3 compared to the 2). There are better options out there. Cost to utility and quality factors at less than 20% of that cost. Firefoxes FF4 case in point, for less than $300 can be had. Seems like the most bang for the buck and 60 watts for 3 minutes before it throttles back. The XeVision XeRay, even the 35/50 model will outperform either of the ARC units on every single spec point. The ARC 2 is more expensive than our 50/70 including their battery and the battery price is nothing short of outrageous. $1300 for just the battery.


----------



## bulbmogul

PocketRocket said:


> No offence but given that you have been promoting your light in the thread of a competing product how seriously do you expect us to take you?
> 
> The UDR Dominator was in "prototype" phase for as long if not longer than the Arc-2/3 and it was eventually released. And considering the fact that SureFire has recently updated their website with new photos of the Arc-2/3 with several design improvements I'm actually a lot more hopeful that the Arc-2/3 will one day be released. A lot more hopeful than I was with the UDR Dominator, that's for sure. This is also not counting the several changes in specifications SureFire had committed to the light over the past twelve months.
> 
> Also while the Arc-3 is lower in output versus the XeRay it is also proportionately lower in price. Just because someone is able to spend USD 1,300.00 (MSRP) on a light doesn't mean they're willing to spend almost twice that on another product even if the other product is twice as good, simplistically speaking.


 Pocketrocket, I concur with you and everytime I ask about the Surefire Arc2 . I get some spew about other lights. if I wanted to buy other lights I would.


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Pocketrocket, I concur with you and every time I ask about the Surefire Arc2 . I get some spew about other lights. if I wanted to buy other lights I would.



There is no point in asking when its gonna be available, when its for sale you will likely be one of the first to know. And can buy it and announce your purchase here.

Ever since PK left (a few years ago) Surefire and his expertise with it, things have not been the same and likely never will be again, he was the primary creativity behind Surefire.
When he left, much of the brand loyalty he had developed, left with him. A lot of people here knew him and respected him.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> There is no point in asking when its gonna be available, when its for sale you will likely be one of the first to know. And can buy it and announce your purchase here.
> 
> Ever since PK left (a few years ago) Surefire and his expertise with it, things have not been the same and likely never will be again, he was the primary creativity behind Surefire.
> When he left, much of the brand loyalty he had developed, left with him. A lot of people here knew him and respected him.


 Yes I sure do look forward to owning one and ofcoarse pictures of it on here would be posted. Dont others post pictures of there new lights?


----------



## bulbmogul

Just got off of the phone with Surefire and they hd told me this flashlight will be shipping and some of the big dealers will have them within 2 weeks. Whom is considered the large dealers or dealers whom may carry this light?


----------



## NoNotAgain

bulbmogul said:


> Just got off of the phone with Surefire and they hd told me this flashlight will be shipping and some of the big dealers will have them within 2 weeks. Whom is considered the large dealers or dealers whom may carry this light?



I'd say a dealer like B&H Photovideo will be among the first to receive the shipment.


----------



## bulbmogul

NoNotAgain said:


> I'd say a dealer like B&H Photovideo will be among the first to receive the shipment.


 Yes I have already signed up on there notify list when they get them in stock. Is anyone else here in Flashlight Land waiting to snag one of these lights..?


----------



## sledhead

Picked up my UDR Dominator from Optics Planet. They will probably have them also. If I was not so happy with my Dominator I'd think about the ARC-2. Would like to compare the 2 for sure.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## bulbmogul

PocketRocket said:


> Any idea which model specifically they were referring to? The Arc-2 or Arc-3?
> 
> Cheers!


 I had inquired pertaining to the Arc2 Kit.. I also just noticed on B&H website that they have finally listed a price and it is $300.00 then whats listed on Surefire Site.. Sweet..


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## bulbmogul

Just checked the Surefire Website and they have removed the words "Not availible yet" with "Call to Order" Does that mean I can get one today Friday..? To early to call them but this looks promising


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## bulbmogul

Anyone have any luck in finding one of these forsale yet ANYWHERE..?


----------



## bulbmogul

UPDATE on Arc2 Just received a email from B&H Photo in NYC stating that these should be in within 7 to 14 days and place your order now..


----------



## bulbmogul

I see that B&H Photo has them listed as 21st July in stock..!


----------



## bulbmogul

By the looks of B&H Website, 21st of July is still scheduled date on these. Anyone have any pictures of the box and packaging these will come in? I been waiting for this light for almost 2 years now and I am ready...!


----------



## bulbmogul

I was just looking at the 2015 Surefire Full Catalog and it sure does have the Arc2 and Arc3 pictured and forsale in it. I am really starting to think this will be a reality soon..!


----------



## Timothybil

bulbmogul said:


> I was just looking at the 2015 Surefire Full Catalog and it sure does have the Arc2 and Arc3 pictured and forsale in it. I am really starting to think this will be a reality soon..!


See posts #59 & #60. When suppliers start quoting delivery dates, you can pretty much be sure it is going to be real.


----------



## bulbmogul

Timothybil said:


> See posts #59 & #60. When suppliers start quoting delivery dates, you can pretty much be sure it is going to be real.


I see now that B&H has photos up and still has 21st of July as delivery date....


----------



## bulbmogul

OK OK Time is finally getting close on these and whom else is stepping up and snagging one of these beauties when they hit the shelves? Well you can count me in on one (just because)....! So it looks like it does NOT come with a battery charger ?


----------



## sledhead

bulbmogul said:


> OK OK Time is finally getting close on these and whom else is stepping up and snagging one of these beauties when they hit the shelves? Well you can count me in on one (just because)....! So it looks like it does NOT come with a battery charger ?



Keep us in the loop!


----------



## bulbmogul

sledhead said:


> Keep us in the loop!


Well according to B&H Site, They still show them for delivery on the 21st of July and that is a little over two weeks. They dont show what the packaging looks like and currious how they are shipped and packed. I see for a extra $15.00 you can get next day delivery..


----------



## RemcoM

Hi all,

I see, this HID light, has 670000 cd, over 1600 meters of throw.

Is this enough, to outthrow, have more candela, than the highbeam of a motorbike/car, with halogen....or a powerfull HID kit?

HID kits, you see at todays fast motorbikes.


----------



## magellan

bulbmogul said:


> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/arc-2-searchlight-spotlight.html Anyone have any idea on the cost of this bad boy..?



Awesome!

The only thing I have that's similar is a Polarion PH40 CWSL (Crew Served Weapon Light) which puts out 4000 lumens and has a duplex electroformed reflector.


----------



## magellan

sledhead said:


> Keep us in the loop!



LOL

How can a $1300 battery pack not come with a charger.


----------



## magellan

BVH said:


> $2820 for 4500 Lumens vrs about $2500 for 7500 Lumens and two power levels for a Xeray LeMax. Not a difficult decision for me.



Then there's Vinh's new TK75vn77 which puts out 20,000 lumens and costs about $1100 depending on options.


----------



## bulbmogul

magellan said:


> LOL
> 
> How can a $1300 battery pack not come with a charger.


 Well I dont see anywhere listed that one comes with the flashlight kit and mabe its just a given


----------



## XeRay

magellan said:


> Then there's Vinh's new TK75vn77 which puts out 20,000 lumens and costs about $1100 depending on options.



Thats a flood light only.


----------



## bulbmogul

TWO WEEKS from TODAY..!


----------



## bulbmogul

Well if B&H website is still correct, one week and this beast will finally be on the market...!


----------



## bulbmogul

I just prepaid for mine from B&H and added next day air before 1030am..By prepaying, you hold one and they ship it as soon as they come in . Looks like next Wed possibly i will have mine..


----------



## monkeyboy

bulbmogul said:


> I just prepaid for mine from B&H and added next day air before 1030am..By prepaying, you hold one and they ship it as soon as they come in . Looks like next Wed possibly i will have mine..



Any joy?


----------



## bulbmogul

monkeyboy said:


> Any joy?


NO...! Torked Off actually...B&H had them listed for July21st shipping until July 20th and all of a sudden they changed arrival date to September 24th and now today, they have no arrival day listed..I was sure I was having one in the mail today..


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> NO...! Torked Off actually...B&H had them listed for July21st shipping until July 20th and all of a sudden they changed arrival date to September 24th and now today, they have no arrival day listed..I was sure I was having one in the mail today..



I suspect Surefire was hoping for enough firm pre-orders to justify a limited production run. 
Of course I could be totally wrong on that, but it seems the only logical explanation, for so many delays.

Wow, a years worth of delays more or less.


----------



## bulbmogul

WILL BE HERE IN THE AM before Nooooooooon...! FINALLY


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> WILL BE HERE IN THE AM before Nooooooooon...! FINALLY



Did you buy the $1300 battery too, A complete unit, or just the head ?


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Did you buy the $1300 battery too, A complete unit, or just the head ?


 What good would just the head be to me..? I bought the entire kit with a extra battery. I want a portable flashlight and not hooked up to some type of cord etc..


----------



## bulbmogul

Well this Surefire Arc28C is no longer in the words of some others "VAPORWARE" but a actual physical item..I been waiting for 18 months for this to happen...


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Well this Surefire Arc28C is no longer in the words of some others "VAPORWARE" but a actual physical item..I been waiting for 18 months for this to happen...



Congrats on your purchase.

That was me as you know, and 12 to 18 months since the initial claimed availability. That's a long time. 
Months of delays and postponements before the "vapor" finally condensed.

You did not answer if you bought only the head or also the $1300 battery ? 
I suppose the battery includes a large amount of unobtainium, we all know how expensive that stuff is.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> That was me as you know, and 12 to 18 months since the initial claimed availability. That's a long time.
> Months of delays and postponements before the "vapor" finally condensed.
> 
> You did not answer if you bought only the head or also the $1300 battery ?
> I suppose the battery includes a large amount of unobtainium, we all know how expensive that stuff is.


 if you read what i said above, I bought a $2538.00 Flashlight and a Extra $1300.00 Battery Pack..


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> if you read what i said above, I bought a $2538.00 Flashlight and a Extra $1300.00 Battery Pack..



Wow, *~4* grand you are a devotee. 

You could have bought an ARC3 instead of the extra (2nd) battery, and had both the ARC2 and the ARC3.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Wow, *~4* grand you are a devotee.
> 
> You could have bought an ARC3 instead of the extra (2nd) battery, and had both the ARC2 and the ARC3.


 Not interested in the lower end model.. Just received message from B&H that it has shipped and to be here before noon Wed..


----------



## Rat

*Congratulations* 

Looks like one sweet light I hope you will share with us plenty of pics and beam shots :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## AR_Shorty

Standing by for pictures, review, impressions.


----------



## sledhead

bulbmogul said:


> WILL BE HERE IN THE AM before Nooooooooon...! FINALLY



All good things come to those who wait! Could be rough sleeeping tonight.  I remember when my Dominator was enroute. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## richardcpf

Congrats on your purchase! I'll wait for beamshots and pictures 

If you can afford it, why not!


----------



## bulbmogul

OFD.....! Out For Delivery


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Wow, *~4* grand you are a devotee.
> 
> You could have bought an ARC3 instead of the extra (2nd) battery, and had both the ARC2 and the ARC3.


 That will buy you a decent set of wheels for your bicycle too..

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/160874555


----------



## bulbmogul

Its here and quite a suprise. No Battery Charger, No Carrying Case and comes in a heavy duty custom coardboard box with no graphics. It is quite huge and what a monster of a beam..

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/160877362


----------



## N10

looks good!! i'll be anticipating your review and beamshots but no battery charger?


----------



## London Lad

Congrats on the new light.

Have the ARC2 and ARC3 got the same output? If so is the only difference the removable battery pack ?

I take it the ARC2 came with a charging lead of some sort ?


----------



## bulbmogul

N10 said:


> looks good!! i'll be anticipating your review and beamshots but no battery charger?


 NO Battery Charger, however there is a vehicle charger cable, but ONLY the cable and that cable allows it also to run the Searchlight Directly..I really had no idea how big this baby is..


----------



## monkeyboy

It exists! Congratulations bulbmogul.

@London Lad, According to the SF website, the ARC 2 and 3 have the same output of 4500lm but the ARC 2 has a larger head with more throw and also a larger battery pack with more runtime. Not sure if the ARC 3 has a removable battery but I would hope that there was some way of replacing the battery without sending it off to SF.


----------



## bulbmogul

So I call Surefire asking why no charger for the Arc2 and they told me that it did not come with one, so I had to order one and thats another $165.00. They dont even have the chargers built yet and they told me in the meantime to go and buy a AC/DC Converter with Cig Plug attachment and use the car cord provided to charge until the chargers are in stock.. So this is what i purchased this afternoon to get this bad boy charged..


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002BA57A/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## London Lad

monkeyboy said:


> It exists! Congratulations bulbmogul.
> 
> @London Lad, According to the SF website, the ARC 2 and 3 have the same output of 4500lm but the ARC 2 has a larger head with more throw and also a larger battery pack with more runtime. Not sure if the ARC 3 has a removable battery but I would hope that there was some way of replacing the battery without sending it off to SF.



Thanks MB. I couldn't believe the difference in price for just a slightly bigger head!

Looking forward to some user reports on the ARC 3


----------



## Timothybil

bulbmogul said:


> So I call Surefire asking why no charger for the Arc2 and they told me that it did not come with one, so I had to order one and thats another $165.00. They dont even have the chargers built yet and they told me in the meantime to go and buy a AC/DC Converter with Cig Plug attachment and use the car cord provided to charge until the chargers are in stock.. So this is what i purchased this afternoon to get this bad boy charged..


Wow. Well with that bad boy you won't need to buy the $165 Surefire version at all. Saved a hundred bucks. So the DC cord will charge if the light is off. That's good to know. It wasn't clear from the web page whether or not it would do that.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## Rat

I want one massive love it.

No surprise on the packaging As far as the packaging goes I am sure these are made primly for industrial use like Military and so on. Pretty boxes are more for the general public but no charger is a little weird.



Thought I would post your pic on the thread hope thats ok.


----------



## BVH

bulbmogul said:


> So I call Surefire asking why no charger for the Arc2 and they told me that it did not come with one, so I had to order one and thats another $165.00. They dont even have the chargers built yet and they told me in the meantime to go and buy a AC/DC Converter with Cig Plug attachment and use the car cord provided to charge until the chargers are in stock.. So this is what i purchased this afternoon to get this bad boy charged..[/url]



That's pretty darned hard to swallow. The Surefire of today is not the Surefire of yesteryear. That's a ton of money for a 45 Watt HID flashlight. You could have bought all the components and had a fully working Spectrolab SX-16 NightSun for less money.


----------



## bulbmogul

PocketRocket said:


> They (SureFire) can absolutely not be serious? I consider myself one very big SureFire supporter even in the worst of times but this is quite simply bollocks.
> 
> Could you kindly post a couple of pictures of the packaging?
> 
> I've been mulling the idea of buying one of these but as I am not located in the United States I'm going to have to ship it to a contact or P.O. Box there and then all the way half-way across the globe.
> 
> The light itself does look sweet, however.


 Hi there, I will post picture later of packaging, however i am almost 110% positive it would arrive perfect. They have it in a special container hard foam custom fit box that drops down into a outter shipping cardboard box. The packaging is exellent, however there is no graphics like you see on most other surefire lights. Its 4am here and I am going to take it outside for a few minutes and fire it up..


----------



## bulbmogul

BVH said:


> That's pretty darned hard to swallow. The Surefire of today is not the Surefire of yesteryear. That's a ton of money for a 45 Watt HID flashlight. You could have bought all the components and had a fully working Spectrolab SX-16 NightSun for less money.


 I guess it is what it is an either someone will buy it or not..I wanted one and so far quite pleased and content..


----------



## bulbmogul

*Sizes of Torches*

To give you a idea on size of the Surefire Arc28C , I have added a Surefire M6, Lupine BettyTL2, and a Lupine Piko.


http://www.pbase.com/image/160883636


----------



## bulbmogul

Rat said:


> I want one massive love it.
> 
> No surprise on the packaging As far as the packaging goes I am sure these are made primly for industrial use like Military and so on. Pretty boxes are more for the general public but no charger is a little weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would post your pic on the thread hope thats ok.


 RAT. Please tell me how you was able to post the picture instead of my link as i cant for the life of me get it to work, Yes when I called Surefire, they told me this was not your normal consumer flashlight as these are mainly catered for Military, Law Enforcement and Search and Rescue. I was just wanting a pretty box with it ..


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> RAT. Please tell me how you was able to post the picture instead of my link as i cant for the life of me get it to work, Yes when I called Surefire, they told me this was not your normal consumer flashlight as these are mainly catered for Military, Law Enforcement and Search and Rescue. I was just wanting a pretty box with it ..



Every other maker and surefire in the past, always include a good quality "pelican" or other similar carry case. Military and other buyers will demand it in their written bid specifications.


----------



## kj2

Damn, that's huge!  I like it. :twothumbs


----------



## XeRay

What is the approximate reflector diameter, not the bezel diameter ???

My guess about 80 mm, that bezel is very big.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Every other maker and surefire in the past, always include a good quality "pelican" or other similar carry case. Military and other buyers will demand it in their written bid specifications.


 I did not bid on this item as i purchased it directly from B&H in NYC. This is how it came and this is what i got as it was no deal breaker if case, charger, etc,etc,etc did not come with it as i was buying it anyways..


----------



## bulbmogul

Just checked the B&H Website and the Surefire Arc2 is already out of stock. I have no idea on how many they received, however what ever amount is GONE in 2 days..


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## XeRay

Is the battery tube section/handle with 4 lobes (battery tube sections) is that plastic, machined aluminum or cast aluminum or other ??

Maybe even 4 metal tubes grouped together held at both ends?


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> What is the approximate reflector diameter, not the bezel diameter ???
> 
> My guess about 80 mm, that bezel is very big.


 4.50 inches across reflector


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Is the battery tube section/handle with 4 lobes (battery tube sections) is that plastic, machined aluminum or cast aluminum or other ??
> 
> Maybe even 4 metal tubes grouped together held at both ends?


One solid piece of machined aluminum. Rubber end cap


----------



## sledhead

The 2 end caps are a great idea. Have them on my Dominator and it takes the worries of "nicks and dings" away.


----------



## PocketRocket

*Poof*


----------



## richardcpf

I guess inside the battery pack there are 8x18650 in 4S2P configuration. Surefire is not known for using the lastest tech so I expect the batteries to be 2600mAh at best. This light comes without a AC charger and it makes sense, the primary use for this light is for vehicles, not to keep at home like a regular flashlight. 

I really like how it looks, but 80 minutes runtime is a way too short. For the price of the battery pack they've done so much better, even for SF standards. A decent battery pack could do ~100Wh, providing this beast more than 120 minutes of runtime.


----------



## bulbmogul

richardcpf said:


> I guess inside the battery pack there are 8x18650 in 4S2P configuration. Surefire is not known for using the lastest tech so I expect the batteries to be 2600mAh at best. This light comes without a AC charger and it makes sense, the primary use for this light is for vehicles, not to keep at home like a regular flashlight.
> 
> I really like how it looks, but 80 minutes runtime is a way too short. For the price of the battery pack they've done so much better, even for SF standards. A decent battery pack could do ~100Wh, providing this beast more than 120 minutes of runtime.


 80 minutes will be more then i would ever need as this is more of a novelty item for show and tell & play around ...!


----------



## XeRay

That's why he has 2 batteries, he bought an extra spare.


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> That's why he has 2 batteries, he bought an extra spare.


Doesnt everyone always buy a Backup/Spare Battery when purchasing a new light? Always been a no brainer to me..


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Doesnt everyone always buy a Backup/Spare Battery when purchasing a new light? Always been a no brainer to me..



That's an interesting thought process. Most people don't buy $2,600.00 dollar searchlights, and $1,300.00 spare batteries. 
But with infinite cash laying around "what the heck". A spare bulb makes more sense to me than a battery. But I don't know what bulb they are using, likely either a D2S or D1S off the shelf bulb, likely 35 watt rating since they are only pushing it to 45 watts and a true 50 watt bulb would likely be 4 to 5X the cost to them. The bulb has basically an infinite shelf life. 

No "most" do not, it depends if its a "toy" or a "tool" for the buyer and how much run time is needed. At $1,300 a pop, I bet 80 to 90% won't buy a spare. You need to maintain batteries, they don't have infinite shelf life. 
You need to not let its charge drop very low when not in use possibly for months or years. I would say maybe 1/3rd of buyers, buy a spare battery. That's often because a discount is offered on the spare compared with the normal price if purchased separately. A better price is offered when you buy a 2nd battery with the light purchase.


----------



## bulbmogul

*How Arc2 is packed*

When you buy as a kit, this is how it is sent out from Surefire. I am very happy with the quality of the packing,however was wanting a pretty fancied up box.




http://www.pbase.com/image/160897049


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: How Arc2 is packed*

I really don't care about the box, I want to see beam shots, preferably with known distances. Please! Pretty Please!


----------



## bulbmogul

*Re: How Arc2 is packed*



Timothybil said:


> I really don't care about the box, I want to see beam shots, preferably with known distances. Please! Pretty Please!


I highly doubt i would ever be doing any beam shots as thats great fodder to compare it to a $125.00 Stanly HID.. I can tell you that i have had it out several times and it feels like it touches the moon.. You will have to wait until one of the "BEAM SHOT" Pros do there review. Are you planning on buying one yourself..?


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: How Arc2 is packed*

I highly doubt we will see a "pro review" anytime soon... come on post some beam shots... Take the pics with your phone in a decent distance, we all want to see it! :naughty:


----------



## bulbmogul

*Re: How Arc2 is packed*



richardcpf said:


> I highly doubt we will see a "pro review" anytime soon... come on post some beam shots... Take the pics with your phone in a decent distance, we all want to see it! :naughty:


I dont think a picture of this flame throwers beam would prove anything but someone with a Wallies Special HID saying it blows the Arc2 out of the water.. I been down this same road on a camera forum with guys having $12,000.00 Lenses and you get someone with there Point and Shoot claiming how the picture of his is 10 times better...


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.pbase.com/image/160930696

Update on recent purchase of the Surefire Arc2-8C Outfit. I have managed to charge up this unit with a 10AMP power converter after putting a fan on the converter for cooling as it kept kicking out for overheating. This is quite a big and robust unit and not sure why it would keep overheating as i charged up the searchlight. I did draw some attention early this morning about 430am walking around with it outside. There was several cars that slowed down to see what i was doing.. So far I am quite please, just bugged it did not come in a fancy box like the rest of the surefire lights do..


----------



## bulbmogul

Anyone else here in candlepower forum land snag one of these new Surefire Arc Lights..? I see the Arc3 is on the market too as of yesterday..


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1124363-REG/surefire_arc2_8c_arc_head_assembly_with.html B&H Just received more of the Surefire Arc28C Kits if anyone is looking to snag one..


----------



## XeRay

richardcpf said:


> I guess inside the battery pack there are 8x18650 in 4S2P configuration. Surefire is not known for using the lastest tech so I expect the batteries to be 2600mAh at best. This light comes without a AC charger and it makes sense, the primary use for this light is for vehicles, not to keep at home like a regular flashlight.
> 
> I really like how it looks, but 80 minutes runtime is a way too short. For the price of the battery pack they've done so much better, even for SF standards. A decent battery pack could do ~100Wh, providing this beast more than 120 minutes of runtime.



I can't believe the battery capacity could be that low, even Polarion uses a 4400mAh battery on their PH40 and they also get 80 minutes, so this battery must be in the same approximate 4400mAh capacity, or maybe even slightly higher.

The standard battery (same) on both of the XeVision XeRay lights is 8500 mAh. It's good for 200 minutes at 35 Watts output, 140 minutes at 50 watts and 100 minutes at 70 output watts.

A larger capacity battery (Heavier) and or a longer battery / handle would help the ARC-2 with hand carry balance point ergonomics, the head is so very heavy.


----------



## tab665

XeRay said:


> I can't believe the battery capacity could be that low, even Polarion uses a 4400mAh battery on their PH40 and they also get 80 minutes, so this battery must be in the same approximate 4400mAh capacity, or maybe even slightly higher.
> 
> The standard battery (same) on both of the XeVision XeRay lights is 8500 mAh. It's good for 200 minutes at 35 Watts output, 140 minutes at 50 watts and 100 minutes at 70 output watts.
> 
> A larger capacity battery (Heavier) and or a longer battery / handle would help the ARC-2 with hand carry balance point ergonomics, the head is so very heavy.



don't be so certain. although its a LED light, the new dominator's battery pack is 7.4v and only 2200mah. in a light that also takes 12 CR123's I might add.


----------



## monkeyboy

XeRay said:


> I can't believe the battery capacity could be that low, even Polarion uses a 4400mAh battery on their PH40 and they also get 80 minutes, so this battery must be in the same approximate 4400mAh capacity, or maybe even slightly higher.



He's referring to the capacity of each cell. So if the Polarion is using 8 x 18650 it would be using 2200mAh cells in 4s2p configuration giving 14.4V 4400mAh which is consistent given the age of the Polarion.

Even the recently released Surefire P1R is only using a 2600mAh 18650.


----------



## bulbmogul

I dont know how many B&H get in on a order but they are now Out OF Stock again on the Surefire Arc2-8C Searchlight for the 2nd time. Still no reviews from ny of the pro's yet on this marvelous light.


----------



## bulbmogul

Can someone give me a few pointers on BEAM SHOTS..? I have a very good 35MM SLR and just need some guiding...Since know one yet has done anything yet on this lovely Arc2 Surefire, I will attempt to..


----------



## Timothybil

bulbmogul said:


> Can someone give me a few pointers on BEAM SHOTS..? I have a very good 35MM SLR and just need some guiding...Since know one yet has done anything yet on this lovely Arc2 Surefire, I will attempt to..


Look in Flashlight Reviews for Selfbuilt's review of the TM16. He shows the exposure settings he uses for the various shots. They would be a good place to start.


----------



## monkeyboy

bulbmogul said:


> Can someone give me a few pointers on BEAM SHOTS..? I have a very good 35MM SLR and just need some guiding...Since know one yet has done anything yet on this lovely Arc2 Surefire, I will attempt to..



The technique is the same as any other night photography really.

You'll need a steady tripod for the camera and a way of keeping the flashlight reasonably steady during the exposure. To trigger the shutter, you can use a cable release or a remote, or you can just set the self-timer for a 2s delay to avoid camera shake.

Set the camera to it's base ISO, usually ISO 100 or 200, to ensure lowest possible noise and high dynamic range.

The aperture should not be too wide e.g. f1.4 as this will give you lower image quality and you may not get enough depth of field. The aperture shouldn't be too narrow either e.g. f16 as you don't want to be waiting forever for your exposure. f2-5.6 is ideal depending on light levels and how good your lens is.

Use your camera's built in light meter to determine the shutter speed for the first shot and bracket exposures accordingly. You can use the histogram to assess the exposure. You may need to use bulb shutter mode if you need shutter speeds greater than 30s.


----------



## seery

Disappointing that SF sent this out in a cardboard box!

My Beast II came in a custom Pelican case with aluminum interior and built in charger.


----------



## bulbmogul

seery said:


> Disappointing that SF sent this out in a cardboard box!
> 
> My Beast II came in a custom Pelican case with aluminum interior and built in charger.


Yes I was also quite disapointed to say the least, however I am still quite content with the Light itself..


----------



## bulbmogul




----------



## BVH

What?? No beam shot comparisons?


----------



## bulbmogul

BVH said:


> What?? No beam shot comparisons?


 Was waiting for the pro beam shotters to start posting a few but not seen any myself yet..


----------



## bulbmogul

Battery Life and proper care. I have a couple questions about maintaining healthy batteries for my Arc2..? I have used the light several time now just messing around with it and have about 65% fuel yet left in it. My questions is..? Does it hurt letting it set like this or should it be kept at full charge? Thoughts and comments much appreciated..


----------



## The_Driver

50% charge is best if you want to store a Li-Ion battery. Storing a battery fully charged (cell_voltage_without_load >= 4V) and especially fully discharged is bad for the battery. High temperatures during storage are also bad. Li-Ion batteries constantly "decay" (i.e. lose capacity). Storing them under good conditions and never fully charging and discharging them reduces the rate of decay to almost zero. This is how Tesla achieves thousands of charge cycles with the batteries in their cars and also why cell phone batteries wear out in 1-3 years.

The question really is: how often do you need the light? How ready does it need to be (i.e. does it need to always be fully charged)? The more you take care of the batteries, the more impractical everything becomes.


----------



## BVH

I like all the Lithium chemistries but have never liked the fact that storing my LiIon and LiPoly battery lights at full charge (they need to be ready to use, right?) tends to shorten their lives as mentioned above. That's why, whenever I can, I convert to Lithium Iron cells. Storing them at full charge for very long periods of time does not shorten their lives. But where I can't, I just live with the shortened life. What good is a flashlight if you can't grab it and go and get full run time out of it.


----------



## bulbmogul

The_Driver said:


> 50% charge is best if you want to store a Li-Ion battery. Storing a battery fully charged (cell_voltage_without_load >= 4V) and especially fully discharged is bad for the battery. High temperatures during storage are also bad. Li-Ion batteries constantly "decay" (i.e. lose capacity). Storing them under good conditions and never fully charging and discharging them reduces the rate of decay to almost zero. This is how Tesla achieves thousands of charge cycles with the batteries in their cars and also why cell phone batteries wear out in 1-3 years.
> 
> The question really is: how often do you need the light? How ready does it need to be (i.e. does it need to always be fully charged)? The more you take care of the batteries, the more impractical everything becomes.


I hardly ever use it as it is still on its very first charge since i bought it back a few months ago. I am at about 65% now. So say I use it and run it down to less then 10% then only recharge it back to about 50%..? Am I ruining the battery while doing this..?


----------



## The_Driver

bulbmogul said:


> I hardly ever use it as it is still on its very first charge since i bought it back a few months ago. I am at about 65% now. So say I use it and run it down to less then 10% then only recharge it back to about 50%..? Am I ruining the battery while doing this..?



Well "ruining" it sounds a bit harsh. How long will this take? If you really need months to discharge half of the battery once (!) then I would suggest charging it to 80% and discharging no lower than say 20%. Long periods of storage at very low and very high voltages are the bad thing.


----------



## bulbmogul

Has anyone got there hands on one of these bad boys yet? I see B&H has them on the website but not in stock..


----------



## NoNotAgain

I've got a Hellfighter 4, but no 5, yet.

The Hellfighter 4 is much cooler in color temperature than the original Hellfire/Hellfighter is in addition to having a tighter beam pattern and the internal battery pack. 

I'd like the higher output of the Hellfighter 5, but I don't need another Hellfighter. I've got a few too many right now, and will be thinning the herd after Christmas.


----------



## bulbmogul

Just checking in on this thread to see if any others have bought one of these Surefire Arc2-8c HID Lights..? I am surprised there is no write up on them yet..


----------



## Milw light

bulbmogul said:


> Just checking in on this thread to see if any others have bought one of these Surefire Arc2-8c HID Lights..? I am surprised there is no write up on them yet..


These are expensive lights that few can afford, SF will not be sending any out for reviews to Selfbuilt et al. I think the beamshot review will be up to you....no pressure. You sure buy some nice lights!


----------



## xdayv

Where can we get one of these beasts?


----------



## bulbmogul

I see that B&H Photo in NYC has a slightly used one forsale for 2grand if anyone is looking..


----------



## bulbmogul

xdayv said:


> Where can we get one of these beasts?


 They are in stock @ B&H Photo in NYC. I was waiting for them to also get the Surefire Hellfighter-5 in stock too, so that i could avoid the sales tax buying directly from Surefire, however no such luck and i bit the bullet and just ordered my new Surefire Hellfighter-5 that will be here first thing in the AM from Surefire


----------



## sledhead

bulbmogul said:


> They are in stock @ B&H Photo in NYC. I was waiting for them to also get the Surefire Hellfighter-5 in stock too, so that i could avoid the sales tax buying directly from Surefire, however no such luck and i bit the bullet and just ordered my new Surefire Hellfighter-5 that will be here first thing in the AM from Surefire



You are now my hero.. If you get the new Lemax also, I'm making an RV trip to Ohio to see the trio! Great lights, the Hellfighter-5 looks phenomenal. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## bulbmogul

sledhead said:


> You are now my hero.. If you get the new Lemax also, I'm making an RV trip to Ohio to see the trio! Great lights, the Hellfighter-5 looks phenomenal. Can't wait to see pics.


 Well i will be buying one if this Petr guys either takes a credit card or paypal as i am not messing around with a wire transfer. He is suppose to get back with me today on this matter. So then in the mean time, i will await the brown truck arriving today with my new Surefire Hellfighter-5


----------



## bulbmogul

Surefire just released the cases for there Arc Lighting Units so I picked one up last night for my Surefire Arc2-8C. This same case also fits the Surefire Hellfighter-5
http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163203734

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163203736


----------



## bulbmogul

http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163208183 Owners Manual


----------



## bulbmogul




----------



## kj2

Awesome lights, Bulb! :twothumbs


----------



## bulbmogul

kj2 said:


> Awesome lights, Bulb! :twothumbs


 Thanks..Just trying to get one of these Lemax Superpowers also to add to my small fleet of HID's..


----------



## kj2

bulbmogul said:


> Thanks..Just trying to get one of these Lemax Superpowers also to add to my small fleet of HID's..


Already get in contact with them? Read that you've tried, but nobody answered.


----------



## bulbmogul

kj2 said:


> Already get in contact with them? Read that you've tried, but nobody answered.


 Yes it has shipped finally and should be in my possesion by friday morning..


----------



## bulbmogul

You would think that for a $3,000.00 HID Light, Surefire would provide you with a dedicated battery charger. Well they dont and for a extra $200.00 you can buy one. Been waiting for them to actually have them available to purchase. Arrived today and is well constructed just like the lights.


http://www.pbase.com/bulbmogul/image/163618000


----------



## bulbmogul

So surefire has already stopped making these lights?


----------



## AR_Shorty

Are these really discontinued already?? What's going on with Surefire?


----------



## Timothybil

Classic strategy. Design the light and build a couple of prototypes for testing to validate the design and maybe loan out to create some buzz. Make a low quantity production run to make sure everything is working within tolerances and to design. Sell those lights at a premium price to cherry pick the high end buyers who just have to have the biggest and baddest available, and maybe to some SAR and/or First Responders who can actually use the light. If they sell well, make a larger run to make sure that you have cherry-picked the market, then lower the price and see how the rest of us respond. If there is enough demand continue with small runs until demand drops off, then discontinue production and go on to something else. Keep the design and production capability available in case demand should pick up sometime in the future. 

As a related example, Digital Equipment produced thousands if not millions of PDP-11 16 bit computers back in the late 70s and early 80s. Some were used as general purpose computers, but most were a single-board design that was built into devices as their controllers. Things like medical instruments, production control, energy management, etc. Long after DEC had moved on to their VAX computer line, there was one building in their main complex that contained a complete production line for the single board version of the PDP-11. Once a year or so, a hundred or so employees that had experience in working that line would come in from all over the company or as individual contractors, and run the line to bring inventory levels up to projected demand levels so customers could keep their devices running. It was cheaper for their customers to pay the premium prices for those boards then go through the entire approval process for a new design. DEC finally killed the line when the single chip processors become commonly available, and were cheap enough to make it worthwhile to redesign the devices to use the new processors and go through all the regulatory gyrations necessary to get the new designs approved. So I have no doubt that somewhere in the Surefire factories there is a storage area where all the customized dies, etc., necessary to make more Arc HID lights are kept, so that if they want to Surefire can make a few more if needed.


----------



## bulbmogul

Not sure there was many takers on these and thinking i should snag another one for the shelf when they become a classic.


----------



## search_and_rescue

bulbmogul said:


> Not sure there was many takers on these and thinking i should snag another one for the shelf when they become a classic.



I just bought an Aviator® and now I love SureFire® again. Yes, Sir, if you can buy another brand-new Arc-2 HID, you have my vote.

Regards


----------



## bulbmogul

search_and_rescue said:


> I just bought an Aviator® and now I love SureFire® again. Yes, Sir, if you can buy another brand-new Arc-2 HID, you have my vote.
> 
> Regards


 I am sure thinking about it as B&H has several in stock and I am sure this will likely be the end of the Arc2-8c HID Lights..


----------



## bulbmogul

xdayv said:


> Where can we get one of these beasts?



B&H Photo in NYC has 2 left in stock as of today and that will most likely change really quick as I am about to pull the trigger on a 2nd one of these as i don't see them ever showing up to buy anywhere. Surefire no longer has them on the website and no mention of them at all.. Must have been a short lived item with not much interest except for me.. Its a fantastic light at what i feel is a very fair price..


----------



## AR_Shorty

So do these come with the rechargeable handle and a charger? I think I remember seeing that you had to buy the charger separately, which made no sense.


----------



## XeRay

AR_Shorty said:


> So do these come with the rechargeable handle and a charger? I think I remember seeing that you had to buy the charger separately, which made no sense.



B&H must be getting desperate to move their stock out. the complete unit *without a carry case* is down $539 from what "Bulb" paid.
and spare batteries are "ONLY" $1090.00 each now, they were $1,300 originally, I believe. That's an insane price for a Lithium Ion battery of that capacity these days. 
I think DC car charger was standard, AC charger was extra.


----------



## kj2

That's is quite a price drop. Spare battery is still ridiculously expensive indeed. To bad you won't see many (if all) of these in Europe..


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> B&H must be getting desperate to move their stock out. the complete unit *without a carry case* is down $539 from what "Bulb" paid.
> and spare batteries are "ONLY" $1090.00 each now, they were $1,300 originally, I believe. That's an insane price for a Lithium Ion battery of that capacity these days.
> I think DC car charger was standard, AC charger was extra.



B&H is desperate..? HAH What a joke...!


----------



## chartmarker

I think you misunderstood XeRays post, What I got from the post is that B&H is like any retailer they want to move their discontinued product fast.


----------



## djjoonie

My Arc 2


----------



## sledhead

Nice...what a Beast! Love that beam shot.


----------



## djjoonie

sledhead said:


> Nice...what a Beast! Love that beam shot.



Thank you Sledhead:twothumbs


----------



## djjoonie

I called surefire today to order couple parts for this light, I wanted a extra bulb, extra vehicle charger and a home charger but they said they absolutely don't have any parts available for this model.... so I asked them what happens if anything goes wrong with this light? and they said they will replace it with the udr dominator and have 1000 credit.... so my question is: is this light rebuildable? like change out the bulb, rebuild the battery pack etc? I just want some future-proofability. well I hope nothing is impossible.

Edit: Bulb: Confirmed with Surefire tech manager that the spare bulb can be ordered :thumbsup:
Charger: it can be easily made with Weipu connectors (surefire uses this brand waterproof connector
:thumbsup:


----------



## XeRay

djjoonie said:


> I called surefire today to order couple parts for this light, I wanted a extra bulb, extra vehicle charger and a home charger but they said they absolutely don't have any parts available for this model.... so I asked them what happens if anything goes wrong with this light? and they said they will replace it with the udr dominator and have 1000 credit.... so my question is: is this light rebuildable? like change out the bulb, rebuild the battery pack etc? I just want some future-proofability. well I hope nothing is impossible.


Very sorry to hear of your dilemma. Sell it to Bulbmogul he needs it for spare parts, he also had said he wanted 2 units, now we know why. It was more than his need of matching bookends.
I might be able to help you with a bulb, if you can show me what its base looks like. I have been able to provide replacement bulbs for the Polarion HID units.
Someone out there can probably help you rebuild the battery pack in the future, when or if ever needed.


----------



## djjoonie

XeRay said:


> Very sorry to hear of your dilemma. Sell it to Bulbmogul he needs it for spare parts, he also had said he wanted 2 units, now we know why. It was more than his need of matching bookends.
> I might be able to help you with a bulb, if you can show me what its base looks like. I have been able to provide replacement bulbs for the Polarion HID units.
> Someone out there can probably help you rebuild the battery pack in the future, when or if ever needed.



Thanks very much for your input, I really dont want to sell this light and I can still return it to the seller with no problem. I really love this light, but the sad part is that the manufacture wont support this product anymore and that's whats bothering me. I should just think that anything that is assembled can be disassembled to change or fix the parts that are broken or worned off. atleast thinking that would bother me less and be worth to keep the light.
 and for the spare bulb, I never disassembled the light yet so i dont know how the base looks like but the manual has a pic which is :


----------



## XeRay

That picture is much too small to identify anything of that bulb, can you offer a much larger and good resolution photo ?


----------



## djjoonie

of course ill take a better picture today and post up. thanks again!


----------



## djjoonie

I dont know if you can tell from this picture..


----------



## XeRay

That diagram looks like something proprietary, which they never did before. They always used an "off the shelf" bulb in their Hellfighters.
Can you take a photo through the front lens of the light so we can at least see the glass portion of the bulb and its return wire.


----------



## djjoonie




----------



## djjoonie

ill try to take some pics with dslr with macro lens soon


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Very sorry to hear of your dilemma. Sell it to Bulbmogul he needs it for spare parts, he also had said he wanted 2 units, now we know why. It was more than his need of matching bookends.
> I might be able to help you with a bulb, if you can show me what its base looks like. I have been able to provide replacement bulbs for the Polarion HID units.
> Someone out there can probably help you rebuild the battery pack in the future, when or if ever needed.


Why are you assuming I buy other peoples used items..? I already own 2 of these brand new and really no interest in USED PARTS or Lights....You seem to hijack every single thread for your advantage to pitch your stuff..


----------



## XeRay

djjoonie said:


> ill try to take some pics with dslr with macro lens soon



Looks like the bulb and reflector are integrated into one unit, making for a very expensive and more difficult bulb replacement, likely $600 to $1000 to replace, if they still had any replacement parts. Based on their response, it doesn't bode well for you in the future.
This really sucks for you because the resale value just plummeted, based on the response you got from Surefire. No support on this light of any kind. So much for a "serial production" product.


----------



## IlluminatedOne

I do wonder if you would be better of sending it back the the seller if you have the option too and getting a XeVison XV-LX70 or XV-LX50 which in my opinion seems a better light all round.


Looking at a few of the specs of the lights:
Arc2
4500lumens
1600m Throw Distance
5.8pounds weight
3ft water resistance
$2538

XV-LX70:
5300/7500lumens dual power 50w/70w
1900/2300m Throw Distance
4.8lbs weight
164ft water resistance
$2587

I think you get a lot more for your money with the LX70, has a Phillips DL50 bulb so down the road will be easier to swap out a new bulb and i am sure replacement battery packs wont be $1300 either .
Not so important but I also think it looks way better too just far more pleasing to look at imo, but i could never stand the way the surefire UDR dominator and there arc series lights looks too much like a hellfighter with a battery stuck on the back or a toilet plunger haha.
Although quite liked the SF Beast kinda looked like a mace .

I do think also since PK left SF, things have never been quite the same, IIRC PK designed the Beast i seem to remember seeing a pic with them on his desk, maybe thats why i liked it seemed a more pleasing design.

I do hope you get it sorted out though sounds like annoying situation to be in tbh and welcome to the forum .


----------



## bulbmogul

IlluminatedOne said:


> I do wonder if you would be better of sending it back the the seller if you have the option too and getting a XeVison XV-LX70 or XV-LX50 which in my opinion seems a better light all round.
> 
> 
> Looking at a few of the specs of the lights:
> Arc2
> 4500lumens
> 1600m Throw Distance
> 5.8pounds weight
> 3ft water resistance
> $2538
> 
> XV-LX70:
> 5300/7500lumens dual power 50w/70w
> 1900/2300m Throw Distance
> 4.8lbs weight
> 164ft water resistance
> $2587
> 
> I think you get a lot more for your money with the LX70, has a Phillips DL50 bulb so down the road will be easier to swap out a new bulb and i am sure replacement battery packs wont be $1300 either .
> Not so important but I also think it looks way better too just far more pleasing to look at imo, but i could never stand the way the surefire UDR dominator and there arc series lights looks too much like a hellfighter with a battery stuck on the back or a toilet plunger haha.
> Although quite liked the SF Beast kinda looked like a mace .
> 
> I do think also since PK left SF, things have never been quite the same, IIRC PK designed the Beast i seem to remember seeing a pic with them on his desk, maybe thats why i liked it seemed a more pleasing design.
> 
> I do hope you get it sorted out though sounds like annoying situation to be in tbh and welcome to the forum .



I am quite happy and pleased with both my 2 Surefire Arc28C's as well as my new Hellfighter5...


----------



## shrike2222

Great thrower!



djjoonie said:


> My Arc 2


----------



## karlthev

A bit of a stormy end but, all is not lost. Seems to be a good light with some obvious attributes and, despite the apparent reluctance of Surefire to provide support on what apparently was/is a discontinued proto, it works well. I'd not keep one (or TWO!) on the bookshelf, I'd use 'em...unless the two may have consecutive numbers, adding to their future collectable value--if maintained in pristine condition! 

You may wish to give those batteries a run every so often though. I too seems to have difficulty in keeping my batteries charged unless I'm conducting frequent "show and tell" demonstrations to my fellow CPF brethren. Cheers!



Karl


----------



## bulbmogul

B&H Photo in NYC has the Battery packs for this light onsale while stocks left..!


----------



## bulbmogul

This is the charging unit that was required to be purchased EXTRA from Surefire when I bought the Arc2-8C HID


----------



## karlthev

Charge 'er up! Great photos to come I'm sure!


Karl


----------



## djjoonie

bulbmogul said:


> This is the charging unit that was required to be purchased EXTRA from Surefire when I bought the Arc2-8C HID




Nice video bulb, can you use the light while charging with the charger you purchased separately from surefire?
Thank you.


----------



## bulbmogul

djjoonie said:


> Nice video bulb, can you use the light while charging with the charger you purchased separately from surefire?
> Thank you.



Yes the Arc2-8C as well as the Hellfighter5 both can be used while on this charger that I purchased separately..Not sure how practical that would be but it can be done as I did try it one day while messing around with the light..


----------



## bulbmogul

I see these lights are now completely off of the market with none being offered forsale "NEW" in the box..Sure glad i snagged my 2 while I did..


----------



## karlthev

What miraculous good fortune!!


Karl


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> I see these lights are now completely off of the market with none being offered forsale "NEW" in the box..Sure glad i snagged my 2 while I did..



They are so good they didn't dare make any more !! Never a real production product, just a trial run, to test the waters.
That's some "serial production" you got there 1 and 2 of maybe 10 or so units sold.


----------



## The_Driver

I have been dreaming of getting the body as a host for a modded light. It's just a tiny bit too expensive for that though.


----------



## bulbmogul

Browsing the SUREFIRE website for new and interesting lights for my fledgling fleet and notice no more HID LIGHTS of any sort on the page..? Hmmmmm


----------



## karlthev

Guess they got into something more lucrative and that which they can *support*! Are they now looking to swampland in Florida....? Hmmmmm......


Karl


----------



## JasonRain

bulbmogul said:


> This is the charging unit that was required to be purchased EXTRA from Surefire when I bought the Arc2-8C HID




Hello ! I'm a new comer ..

Recently I bought a ARC2-8C for a friend from KGI Guns actually they are transferd from P&B Photo's goods so i bought a used one , and the car charger is broken my friend plug on he's car the cable is no fire and smoking so it can't be use anymore , is any body can tell me how to buy a new set form Surefire , I'm not from USA I'm from Taiwan PLEASE Help me !! I Really need the vehicle charger and the AC Power supply .
Many Thanks !!


----------



## karlthev

You may wish to contact bulbmogul, I believe he has the needed expertise on these lights.


Karl


----------



## lightknot

Thanks for the glimpse into these incredible unicorns.
Finding one for sale would certainly be a challenge.


----------



## bulbmogul

lightknot said:


> Thanks for the glimpse into these incredible unicorns.
> Finding one for sale would certainly be a challenge.



Have you had a chance to locate one yet..? Sure glad I bought the ones I have when I did as they appear to pretty much dried up..


----------



## sledhead

I've been keeping an eye on some auction sites...none to be seen. Been a few Hellfighter 4's.


----------



## ampdude

I was really interested in the ARC lights for a long time as I've always wanted an HID light that can also use primaries.


----------



## bulbmogul

Can you guys give me some ideas on BATTERY PRESERVATION as my lights get very little use quite honestly since they are just for play with very little use... I am trying to find out how to keep the battery's fresh where they will hold a charge for long periods of a time....


----------



## XeRay

bulbmogul said:


> Can you guys give me some ideas on BATTERY PRESERVATION as my lights get very little use quite honestly since they are just for play with very little use... I am trying to find out how to keep the battery's fresh where they will hold a charge for long periods of a time....



Long term storage of Lion batteries should not be done fully charged. More like 30%. Should also be stored in the freezer or fridge.
In your case the best is to not buy batteries at all, just run off of a D.C. power supply. 
And to think, you also bought spare battery packs, for what purpose ?


----------



## bulbmogul

XeRay said:


> Long term storage of Lion batteries should not be done fully charged. More like 30%. Should also be stored in the freezer or fridge.
> In your case the best is to not buy batteries at all, just run off of a D.C. power supply.
> And to think, you also bought spare battery packs, for what purpose ?



Yes only spare I own is for this unit and I think I been quite careful with the charging but wow I had no idea these heaps are already 5 years old without a hour burn time on any of them..


----------



## karlthev

Yup! As "they" say, "use it or lose it"!


----------



## LuxLuthor

bulbmogul said:


> Yes only spare I own is for this unit and I think I been quite careful with the charging but wow I had no idea these heaps are already 5 years old without a hour burn time on any of them..



Hey, don’t need to feel bad despite the admonitions given, as VERY FEW people (including flashaholics) are aware of proper use and care of any type of battery chemistry. Many people buy extra battery pack(s)/cells because of anticipated obsolescence of custom made packs, or because at the time of purchase they anticipate longer practical single event usage time than what it turned out to be. 

I can guarantee that every flashaholic has more Lithium Ion batteries than they need, and very few (if any who are being honest) take the time to drain them down to even 40-50%, let alone the ideal 30%, verifying with a DMM, keeping a light on with repeated DMM measurements just to drain to ideal level for long term storage. Then even fewer take the time to mark storage dates or when they put them in a freezer/refrigerator because when you need your light—having drained, frozen batteries just goes against human nature!

One easy habit is to mark the date of purchase with a sharpie when buying them. Li-Ion cells will still last a very long time even if not optimally cared for—just not as robustly as when new. I have some 25-30 year old Pila Li-Ion cells that still give a surprising performance in my custom halogen mag-lights. These old cells never even started with the current mAh storage capacities available as technology/improvements has changed. There’s many sides of this issue. The important thing is to keep reading and learn as we all are doing. The battery section of this CPF Forum is awesome.


----------



## ampdude

Hmm, I was under the impression the magic number was about 45% of charge. This is the first time I've been hearing 30%. I've always thought once you get much below that, especially 20% you are damaging the battery and the li-ion batteries will lose charge over time as well obviously, so I've always tried to store my underused batteries at 45%.


----------



## BVH

The closer you can keep them to 20% of charge without going under, the better. The risk at 20% is in not checking them occasionally to charge them back up to 20% due to self-discharge. A 25% of charge, letting them self-discharge to 20%, re-charging to 25% would be near the ideal. But in the real world, anything under 50% is being nice to them.


----------



## bulbmogul

Was everyone aware the Surefire offered custom special carrying cases for both the Arc2 as well as the H5..? I have both of them and forgot I had them..HAH.. Some crazy price but at least they match the units.. To bad it is such a PITA to upload pictures or I would share..


----------



## bulbmogul

BVH said:


> The closer you can keep them to 20% of charge without going under, the better. The risk at 20% is in not checking them occasionally to charge them back up to 20% due to self-discharge. A 25% of charge, letting them self-discharge to 20%, re-charging to 25% would be near the ideal. But in the real world, anything under 50% is being nice to them.



Thanks and not sure exactly what % but I do leave them below 1/2 for sure at all times..


----------



## bulbmogul

LuxLuthor said:


> Hey, don’t need to feel bad despite the admonitions given, as VERY FEW people (including flashaholics) are aware of proper use and care of any type of battery chemistry. Many people buy extra battery pack(s)/cells because of anticipated obsolescence of custom made packs, or because at the time of purchase they anticipate longer practical single event usage time than what it turned out to be.
> 
> I can guarantee that every flashaholic has more Lithium Ion batteries than they need, and very few (if any who are being honest) take the time to drain them down to even 40-50%, let alone the ideal 30%, verifying with a DMM, keeping a light on with repeated DMM measurements just to drain to ideal level for long term storage. Then even fewer take the time to mark storage dates or when they put them in a freezer/refrigerator because when you need your light—having drained, frozen batteries just goes against human nature!
> 
> One easy habit is to mark the date of purchase with a sharpie when buying them. Li-Ion cells will still last a very long time even if not optimally cared for—just not as robustly as when new. I have some 25-30 year old Pila Li-Ion cells that still give a surprising performance in my custom halogen mag-lights. These old cells never even started with the current mAh storage capacities available as technology/improvements has changed. There’s many sides of this issue. The important thing is to keep reading and learn as we all are doing. The battery section of this CPF Forum is awesome.



Well the battery pack for this unit is still very good with the amount of times it has been charged are very few.. Fired right up after being dormant for the last 5 months while overseas.. Yah they are back on the desk and still enjoy owning them...


----------

